# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Берегитесь волков в овечьей одежде.

## Андрей Н

Харе Кришна.
"Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные." Матф.7:15
Зачастую можно видеть как лицемеры, выдавая себя за верующих, пытаются "милостиво" "спасти" от иных религий и стройными рядами препроводить в Райские кущи.
Дабы отличить тех, кто прикрывается религиозностью, от тех кто даёт миру Истину(Бога) напомню простейший факт:
К Богу можно вернуться лишь по доброй воле(*добровольно, сознательно*). Любая религиозная традиция может порабощать людей, только лишь тогда, когда они следуют её правилам *слепо* и фанатично.
Очень сложно манипулировать людьми, пришедшим в *сознание*, поскольку они видят истинные намерения и не обманываются овечьими одеяниями.
Посмотрите внимательно, без предубеждений, осознанно, на тех, кто пытается выдать себя за овец стада Христова. Посмотрите кто они по своей сути. Некоторые, (якобы христиане), дошли до того, что не считают Христа Учителем. Вы видели такое «чудо»?  :swoon:  – православные публично заявили, что Христос не является Учителем, причём упорствовали даже тогда, когда им привели в подтверждение строки из Библии.

"Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные." Матф.7:15
"Тогда, если кто скажет вам: вот, здесь Христос, или там, - *не верьте.* Ибо восстанут лжехристы и лжепророки, и дадут великие знамения и чудеса, чтобы прельстить, если возможно, и избранных." (Матф.24:23-24)

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Сочувствую. Шастры являются в этом мире первым критерием истинности. Для христиан - это Библия.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> – православные публично заявили, что Христос не является Учителем, причём упорствовали даже тогда, когда им привели в подтверждение строки из Библии.


 можно дать ссылку, где православные об этом публично заявляют?

----------


## Андрей Н

> можно дать ссылку, где православные об этом публично заявляют?


Если быть точнее, утверждали, что даже такого понятия, как  учение Христа – не существует. И в контексте этого разговора, высказались, что Христос не учитель. Видимо слишком уж им не хотелось признавать, общие с Ведами истины.
Ссылку забросил в ЛС, поскольку разговор был не конструктивным и ничего не меняет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если быть точнее, утверждали, что даже такого понятия, как  учение Христа – не существует. И в контексте этого разговора, высказались, что Христос не учитель. Видимо слишком уж им не хотелось признавать, общие с Ведами истины.
> Ссылку забросил в ЛС, поскольку разговор был не конструктивным и ничего не меняет.


Ученики Христа - апостолы - называли Христа Учителем... Скорее всего Ваши оппоненты не очень хорошо разбираются в религии, собственную принадлежность к которой они декларируют... иначе вряд ли бы они впадали в такое противоречие... Неспособность разобраться в собственной религии может не мешать, а наоборот "помогать" развивать религиозный фанатизм...

----------


## Андрей Н

> Ученики Христа - апостолы - называли Христа Учителем...


Вне всякого сомнения, Христос -- Учитель. Во всяком случае, для апостолов Он был таковым и для вайшнавов, Он -- Учитель. Видимо столь простая истина неудобна для тех, кто претендуют на собственною исключительность и правоту.  К тому же Библия, которой они пытаются прикрываться, их же и разоблачает.




> Скорее всего Ваши оппоненты не очень хорошо разбираются в религии, собственную принадлежность к которой они декларируют... иначе вряд ли бы они впадали в такое противоречие... Неспособность разобраться в собственной религии может не мешать, а наоборот "помогать" развивать религиозный фанатизм...


К сожалению ситуация даже хуже, чем Вы предположили. Конечно, та или иная степень фанатизма, присуща любому неофиту(новоначальному). Но в цивилизованном сообществе эта крайность(фанатичность) должна была бы контролироваться благодаря авторитету старших(Отцов Церкви), которые должны нести ответственность за своих чад и удерживать их в рамах учения. А если старшие прямо или косвенно поддерживают(не отрицают) ошибочные взгляды, то возникает вопрос о сохранности(истинности) религии как таковой.

----------

